

Ask HN: What are your preferred DNS management services? - durbin

What are your preferred DNS management services? I've heard people talk about both DNSmadeeasy and Zerigo but thats about it.  I've been using slicehosts DNS management but I just bought a 3 year reserved micro instance on ec2 and need some advice.  Definitely don't want to run my own. Cheers!
======
gexla
I have used DNSMadeeasy and Zerigo but I have since switched to using the
services my registrar provides (though I still use Zerigo for Heroku sites.)

------
dawson
I use and am happy with OpenDNS <http://www.opendns.com/>

------
PonyGumbo
I've been using Zerigo for about 8 months, and so far I have no complaints. I
just couldn't find any other service with a similar price point (I have about
60 domains).

------
durbin
It looks like Total DNS is supplied with godaddy domains. Are there any
performance issues with using one DNS management service over another or
rolling your own?

